

Tell HN: Skype employee fakes "One month free calls promo" - preek

20 minutes ago there was tweet saying they would issue a one month of free Skype calls[1].<p>5 minutes later they deleted the tweet, issuing a new one[2] that says: "Sorry – the last tweet was posted in error. We’re 100% focused on getting Skype back in action. Stay tuned for more information."<p>1. https://twitter.com/#!/Skype/status/17976224630444033<p>2. http://twitter.com/#!/Skype/status/17979814220660737
======
Travis
Your title is misleading. How is what they did "faking" a promo? That implies
some sort of fraud. What evidence do you have that they attempted to
intentionally misinform, or defraud, customers? Cuz I sure don't see it in
your post.

